# Adrenal Fatigue--Experiences, Tests, Suggestions, etc.



## jenny v

I have Hashi's and while my levels are fluctuating around somewhat, I'm starting to wonder if I should maybe look into having my adrenal levels tested based on some reading I've done. Some of my symptoms I've always associated with thyroid problems (extreme cold intolerance, fatigue, insomnia) and now I'm reading that they could be a result of adrenal fatigue as well and that thyroid problems and adrenal fatigue can often go hand in hand.

Any thoughts/advice/ideas? I don't even know what kind of doctor to approach to have any tests run.


----------



## Sakuramy

I did the saliva test to get my levels checked. My dr was very open to it when I asked. I was taking "Drenamin" it's a supplement by standard process and it seemed to help when I was taking it. A month's supply was about $40 though, I got tired of the extra monthly charge...I think I need to give it another shot though!

My dr also wants my other hormone levels tested, issues with estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone can contribute to the adrenal fatigue and sometimes you need those supplemented to get things back to where they're supposed to be.


----------



## jenny v

Interesting! What type of doctor checked the levels for you? What is an endo or GP or something else? I'm in the middle of trying to find a new primary care doc since my current one is retiring (and is very old and out of date!).


----------



## Sakuramy

I see a holistic family practice dr. He worked with my naturopath to find a good supplement for me.


----------



## piggley

jenny v said:


> I have Hashi's and while my levels are fluctuating around somewhat, I'm starting to wonder if I should maybe look into having my adrenal levels tested based on some reading I've done. Some of my symptoms I've always associated with thyroid problems (extreme cold intolerance, fatigue, insomnia) and now I'm reading that they could be a result of adrenal fatigue as well and that thyroid problems and adrenal fatigue can often go hand in hand.
> 
> Any thoughts/advice/ideas? I don't even know what kind of doctor to approach to have any tests run.


Hi Jenny,
Rest is the main thing, sometimes I would spend the entire day in bed without shame, lots of early nights, maybe some supplements that a naturopath/holistic dr could suggest,not sure which, and avoid glucosey sugary food particularly if you have low backache(I found that was a biggie)
I believe with Adrenals though, rest is it, (easy to say of course.,)


----------



## jenny v

Thanks for all of the information and suggestions! I picked up some supplements this weekend (Vitamin E and a B Complex vitamin) that I've ready can help with adrenal fatigue (and don't interfere with any of my prescription meds). I figured it can't hurt and my urologist suggested a B complex already to help with my kidney stones.

I need to find a new PCP and I'm wondering if a naturopath or holistic doc might be the way to go. My former GP was totally old school and against anything he didn't know that much about (and he didn't seem to keep up to date on changes in his field). I would love to find a doctor who has an "east/west" approach to medicine. I totally believe in prescription medicines but I also like to try and incorporate a natural approach and alternative options in addition.


----------



## mouthy83

Jenny V,

I would HIGHLY reccommend anyone to get tested for adreanal fatigue if ur thyroid levels are stable yet u still feel crummy, tired or even stressed for no reason.

I went a whole year thinking something was still wrong with my thyroid level, even tho my bloods said i was 'stable'. I got so bad, dizzy, exhausted, emotional, snappy, all the usual symptoms, that i collapsed. I even decided not to go to the ER because i thought i was just too tired to cope. Thank god my partner made me!! Turns out my cortisol levels were dangerously low, if i hadnt collapsed when i did it could have been fatal!! Ive now been diagnosed with Addisons disease, i was in addisons crisis when i collapsed.

Im seeing an endo team for this, so if ur under 1 for ur thyroid, mention it to him/her.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## jenny v

Thanks for the suggestion, mouthy! I hoping to have the saliva test next week to see if my adrenals are okay.

How are you doing? What is the treatment plan for your diagnosis?


----------



## javynliz

The problem with the saliva test is its expensive...right?


----------



## jenny v

I'm not sure how expensive they can be yet, but my insurance covers it if I do it through my doctor's office (thank goodness!). I've seen tests you can order online that range from $35 up to $200, though.


----------



## mouthy83

Treatment is steroid tablets either twice or three times a day. BUT i have to carry a medical card and a medical alert bracelet to warn people that i am steroid dependant. If i get ill (cold, flu, infections ect) I have to double my dose of steroids and if i get sickness or diarreah i have to go into hospital to have the steroids thru IV.

Im doing pretty good thanks, i've recently had another kidney/water infection so ive been on double dose and ive now got a cold but i have been able to do more without wearing myself down to zero!

When u are steroid dependant u also have to be careful of stressful situations as u use more of the cortisol (steroid) in ur body.... I am in the middle of moving house, my daughter is started working at the christmas pantomine in our main theatre and im rushing around trying to fit everything in LOL how can people live stress free?? IMPOSSIBLE x


----------



## javynliz

Oh, that's awesome that they covered it!!! I have to see I my insurance covers it. My Doctor has the saliva kits but i just assumed it wasn't covered. Accupuncture is covered so maybe it will be.


----------



## jenny v

I go to pick up the saliva test kit and instructions today, so I hope to do the test tomorrow (should be fun to carry vials of spit around at work tomorrow, lol!).

mouthy, sounds like you've got your hands full! Do you have any help with everything? It sounds like now is the time to take it easy as much as you can so your body can begin healing. You have to put yourself first sometimes so you can be around for your girls in the long run! :hugs:


----------



## mouthy83

Ye i get alot of help from my partner and my mum. My mum minds the little 1 when im in work and does alot of running around after us. I have been thinking about cutting a few hours or maybe work from home a bit more, maybe after Christmas.

Good luck with the test, keep us posted!

What exactly does the saliva test do? i mean what does it test for?


----------



## piggley

Let us know how it goes Jenny, very wise to get your Adrenals checked and I think many more people should do it. 
Always had a suspician that too often illnesses that are seemingly unrelated have their source in undiagnosed Adrenal fatigue..not to mention the effect on Thryoid health .
Hope it all goes well.


----------



## jenny v

I got my test kit today and have spent the evening reading the instruction booklet--it's a day long saliva test to measure my cortisol levels, so I have to spit into 4 test tubes at certain times throughout the day and mark the times on the tubes. Then I put all 4 tubes into a package and send it to the lab. Plus, it had all of these forms with questions on different symptoms that I might be having and I had to rate how badly I felt I had them (like body coldness, weight gain, depression, dry skin, etc.). It's very in depth!

Once I send it in I should get the results in 7-10 online and my doctor can also see them and we'll go from there. Even if it turns out my adrenals are fine, at least it's another thing I can know about my body and cross off the list.


----------



## jenny v

Finally got my saliva test results back and the doctor emailed me this note:

"Cortisol is normal throughout the day; however, a significant number of symptoms commonly associated with low and/or high cortisol are reported. Under stress situations the adrenal glands respond by increasing cortisol output. However, when cortisol levels are within normal range under situations of excessive stress, as reported herein, this suggests that the adrenal glands may be overworking to keep up with the demands of the stressors, which could eventually lead to adrenal exhaustion.
Your cortisol levels are all within the normal range but based on your symptoms, we expect the cortisol to be a little elevated due to the presence of stressors. Stressors (physical, psychological and/or metabolic) stimulate the adrenal glands to produce cortisol to help the body deal with the added stress. When a person is chronically exposed to stressors, the adrenal glands can become fatigued and unable to produce the higher level of cortisol."

So while my levels appear normal, it may be because my adrenals are working overtime to keep them that way. He's having me try Isocort (?) to see if that helps address the symptoms I'm having (fatigue, coldness, weight gain, irritability, etc.), so we'll see. I figure, what's one more pill if it helps me feel better!


----------



## mouthy83

Hmmm, has the Dr suggested having a stimulation test? I think more tests could make things a bit clearer... maybe??

I am glad u are being treated, most drs see "normal ranges" as completely fine without taking the symptoms into account.

What is Isocort? Will have to Google that one. Will this mean u are now steroids dependant? As i know the Prednisolone i take suppresses the adreanal glands, will this be the same for u i am wondering.

Hope u start to feel on top soon, Im off to Google my many questions x


----------



## jenny v

mouthy, Isocort is an over the counter adrenal supplement. I'm going to pick it up at a local Vitamin Shoppe this weekend and start on the lowest dose possible (my doc said to start low and slow, kind of like with thyroid medication). I'm hoping that this, along with still trying to get my FT3 and FT4 up, will help alleviate my symptoms. I am so freaking cold almost all the time right now--I'm currently sitting on my couch in a sweatsuit, under two quilts, with the thermostat at 70 degrees and I'm still cold. It's very annoying!


----------



## mouthy83

I really do hope the supplements help u, its not nice feeling like this is it??

Ive spent a few days in hospital again after having a sicknes bug (kids like to share) and going into addisons crisis. I too am fed up of this  . And i hear u on the coldness!! I am constantly cold but then i live in the UK where it is ALWAYS cold hahaha!!!

Take it easy for a few weeks when u start the Isocort, some people feel worse for a while, with cold/flu like symptoms but that does clear up.

Fingers crossed, keep us updated


----------



## jenny v

> Ive spent a few days in hospital again after having a sicknes bug (kids like to share) and going into addisons crisis. I too am fed up of this . And i hear u on the coldness!! I am constantly cold but then i live in the UK where it is ALWAYS cold hahaha!!!


 Ack, I hope you're feeling better now!! Maybe you could wear one of those surgeon's masks and spray the kids down with Lysol every night? :tongue0013:



> Take it easy for a few weeks when u start the Isocort, some people feel worse for a while, with cold/flu like symptoms but that does clear up.


 That is interesting to hear. I may wait until after the holidays are over before starting it since I'd rather not feel worse than I currently do with all of the family coming in and craziness.


----------



## I DClaire

How do you guys get a doctor to order adrenal fatigue testing? I read this thread last night, researched Isocort and another similar product at The Vitamin Shoppe, AND took two lengthy online tests that might indicate adrenal fatigue. On both of them I have every symptom. I weighed each question carefully - there wasn't even any doubt whatsoever as far as the questions went.

I'd like to do the saliva test but a couple of years ago a doctor I no longer see ordered a adrenal blood test that came back normal. According to what I read last night, that one time blood test doesn't prove anything. If a person had every symptom of adrenal fatigue would there be any reason to believe adrenal fatigue was NOT their problem? That's a goofy sentence but do those particular symptoms always indicate adrenal fatigue or not? Could a person have all the symptoms but not have adrenal fatigue? Some of the symptoms are so specific, like ridges in one's fingertips, chronic fatigue, depression that doesn't respond to anything, etc.

I read so much last night and am diving back in later to do more research but one thing I kept finding was the correlation between caffeine, sugar, carbohydrates and gluten. One site said if a person relies on caffeine to help them get through the day, that could be very indicative along with other considerations. I went to bed last night with every intention of skipping my beloved one cup of coffee (with sugar) with breakfast but I couldn't do it, I honestly don't think I could function at all without that one cup of coffee and all day I'm looking for drinks that contain caffeine.

Also, where do you buy Isocort? I saw sites where you could order it and a mention that The Vitamin Shoppe sells a similar product but why isn't Isocort, since it's OTC, available locally or is it?

I LIVE with constant, continual, never-ending, chronic stress and I have for several years. Sometimes I wonder how I function as well as I do but the ironic thing is all of my doctors say the same thing - that they know something is wrong with me but they never can zero-in on what it is...and yet, as I said before, while I have every symptom of adrenal fatigue, none of them have so much as mentioned that as an explanation. I do not fault my doctors, I think they're being honest with me, but I guess I'm wondering if any of the other countless tests I've had would possibly have suggested or ruled out adrenal fatigue. I don't know how common the problem is but it's usually talked about in reference material with thyroid issues. I don't have my thyroid anymore, I take Armour.

I find this topic quite interesting and am anxious to learn more about it.


----------



## jenny v

IDClaire, I'm still figuring out this adrenal fatigue thing myself, but my PCP ordered the saliva test for me (after I told him I wanted it). What's funny is that I saw the exact same test I did on Amazon--it was the ZRT cortisol saliva test that you do four times in one day. I also saw Isocort on Amazon and if it works for me I will probably order it there since it seems to be cheaper than what I found here in my town.


----------



## mouthy83

I asked to be tested for Addisons disease when i got my hashis diagnoses because i had the skin pigmentation and it runs in the family.... my Dr practically laughed at me!! Im in the UK so i couldn't really demand a test.

Then a yr later i passed out and ended up in hospital. They had zero idea as to what was wrong, by chance they checked my cortisol lvl along with other things. Your levels are at its highest when u wake in the morning. It gives u that boost to wake up. Level should be around 450..... mine was 36!!!

I was living on energy drinks. 4-5 pint size cans a day and i was still exhausted.

Speak to ur doctor. If u are seeing an endo ask them. If they won't listen then order attest yourself. It is so dangerous. actually fatal to drop as low as i did. Its simply not worth the risk of not knowing!!


----------



## I DClaire

In some respects I feel like I'm doing O.K., my recent thyroid labs have been consistent BUT I have a level of fatigue that no one can diagnose. I've had so many tests this year but nothing I know of related to adrenal function. My endocrinologist even ran a battery of blood tests last summer that she called the "tired tests" - I was normal in everything except vitamins B-12 and D...but there was nothing related to adrenal function.

I keep trying to think when this all started, the nagging lethargic fatigue, but everytime I've tried to discuss it the conversation would turn to my heart. Since July, I've had all the common heart tests and the results have been fine.

One of the symptoms that I have is the business about light sensitivity. That is a huge issue with me.

I'm anxious to talk to my endocrinologist but now she is recuperating from major surgery. I doubt she'll return to her practice this year.


----------

